# FS-FT-Rare BN plecos L-183s now with pics



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So still for sale or trade Rare BN plecos.
I have 6 in total 3 female 3 male.
have had a couple of failed breeding attempts so far.
prefer to sell or trade as a group.
willing to trade for 4'x2'x2' or larger 48" foot print tank with stand and glass tops in fairly good condition.
for selling them i would like to get $375 firm for the group.
this only $45 more than i paid for them at 1".
they are all 3.5" to 4.5" now and almost 2years old.
will seperate but only for pairs at $150firm per pair in the interest of them breeding.
As stated i paid $45 each for them at 1" plus shipping.
Reason for selling is i'm starting to get into discus and not so much into breeding plecos anymore.
pm if interested.

male #1








male #2








male #3








anoth angle of male #3









and the only female i could get a shot of


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bumpity......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This are really nice plecos


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

recent pics added


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some body wants these Rare beauties i know it.............


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

boxing day bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just another bump.......


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I want your pleco cave.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> I want your pleco cave.


buy the plecos i'll through in 4 of the caves.......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i got these set up in a tank with hopes of them breeding......
Thanks Don & D-man..
sale postponed


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont want the parents! I only want their kids... Lol
Good luck breeding them Adrian! We will wait 4 your good news!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I dont want the parents! I only want their kids... Lol
> Good luck breeding them Adrian! We will wait 4 your good news!


thanks Jon...


----------

